# Uber’s Bogus 1-star ratings



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Someone 3-starred me last night (sometime between 12am and 5am) and I examined the weekly reports and there is a mismatch between the weekly reports’ ratings (lowest 4.82) and the overall rating. I am writing Uber to fix that because if I can have that bogus 1-star my ratiny could go as up as 4.92.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Funny how I have the same issue 4.82 and most riders are at 4.8 all the time now. Rating protection is a total lie.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Uber is sending fake 1-stars to keep us near 4.80. Today I got another 1 star after e-mailing Uber on this issue. I was on 4.85 now I am at 4.79. The first 1-star as I proved in the screenshots was a bogus rating. For both 1-star ratings NO FEEDBACK. Completely unethical... definitely we ought to find better income alternatives. Lyft is no better.

I got a call from Uber and I kept explaining the situation the caller insisted that “someone gave me the rating but to not worry”. I get many rough riders that either don’t rate or the lowest they give are 4’s and then a sudden 1-star when I don’t remember any rider being angry to me? What kind of crap is this?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Only a 91% percent 5 Star rating retention on 68 Liftetime Rides???? I think you may have bigger issues that you are overlooking here.

For the record, I'm nowhere near a 4.8 and have never received a 'bogus' one star rating.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

espizarro83 said:


> Uber is sending fake 1-stars to keep us near 4.80. Today I got another 1 star after e-mailing Uber on this issue. I was on 4.85 now I am at 4.79. The first 1-star as I proved in the screenshots was a bogus rating. For both 1-star ratings NO FEEDBACK. Completely unethical... definitely we ought to find better income alternatives. Lyft is no better.
> 
> I got a call from Uber and I kept explaining the situation the caller insisted that "someone gave me the rating but to not worry". I get many rough riders that either don't rate or the lowest they give are 4's and then a sudden 1-star when I don't remember any rider being angry to me? What kind of crap is this?


The exact same issue, today at 4.79...


----------



## CocaColaKid (Mar 23, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> Someone 3-starred me last night (sometime between 12am and 5am) and I examined the weekly reports and there is a mismatch between the weekly reports' ratings (lowest 4.82) and the overall rating. I am writing Uber to fix that because if I can have that bogus 1-star my ratiny could go as up as 4.92.


After 264 rated rides, my numbers are exactly the same as yours. Maybe the whole thing is fake....

Coke


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

you guys still care about ratings? after a year of this I doubt you will care about what is your rating anymore


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes, I care because after 160 rides I only have 66 rated rides. I managed to get 895 rated rides in Puerto Rico and my ratings were 4.82-4.85, by then I did not care about it because the tendency was set. I tried to get that record when I came to Florida but Uber said it is from “another country” and I had to restart this while crap rating thing from scratch and unlike in PR, where my ratings always matched the weekly reports (at the beginning) and I NEVER WENT below 4.82, here I am still zigzagging between the upper 4.7’s and mid 4.8’s with two 1-stars that have no feedback and even after showing the mismatch in the screenshots they still refuse to look at the mismatch. And then I drive from Ft Myers to Tampa arrive at the hub at 5:30 the hub is supposed to close at 6, and then the guys at Sprint tell me the guy just left. This is annoying I am applying to other jobs to leave Uber and Lyft at a minimum side. When my ratings are about 300 then I will have a set tendency meanwhile I am still at a “start” 160 rides later


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Sorry that happened.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Just got back to 4.84. They fixed the problem. That bogus 1 star was really a 4. The other 1 star I got it on Sunday so I will have to wait for the weekly report and see if it shows or I will again fight to get it removed. 1 stars are no joke for “starters” like me.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

espizarro83 said:


> Just got back to 4.84. They fixed the problem. That bogus 1 star was really a 4. The other 1 star I got it on Sunday so I will have to wait for the weekly report and see if it shows or I will again fight to get it removed. 1 stars are no joke for "starters" like me.


The exact same thing happened to me tonight from 4.79 to 4.83 but it went down once again to 4.79 after I got home. I know I'm not getting this bad ratings specially because I was on the high 4.9'sc for two straigh months.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yep... I am back at glitchy 4.79. And they are not answering my claims. Uber is really messing up...


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

espizarro83 said:


> Yep... I am back at glitchy 4.79. And they are not answering my claims. Uber is really messing up...


Had a long chat with a rather nice support rep by phone this morning. It seems like support only works for cleaning/repair fees and blocking riders. Anything else you just get excuses.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Looks like they fixed it for good. Waiting for the next weekly report and check if Sunday’s one-star shows.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Bless you my son you've been forgiven!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

espizarro83 said:


> Looks like they fixed it for good. Waiting for the next weekly report and check if Sunday's one-star shows.


Write to support, help> account and payment > Change Account settings > I have another account issue.

Then ask for a breakdown of your ratings, copy and paste this....

Can I have a breakdown of my ratongs please like this example... 5☆= 125....4☆=25.....3☆=2 .....2☆=0....1☆=1. .....Thanks.

Then you can track it better.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

espizarro83 said:


> Looks like they fixed it for good. Waiting for the next weekly report and check if Sunday's one-star shows.


Same here it's gone. Now it's back to normal.


----------

